# Black Raspberry Vanilla



## NubianSoaps.com

Hi, it's getting to be that time again.... :crazy

Whose Black Raspberry Vanilla do you use, how much of it do you use PPO and how much you paying? Any 5 or 10 pound discounts? Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

I've been using Aroma Haven's. About .7 ppo, 1 pound is $22.95, if you order 7 pounds, it's $20.95/pound. No discoloration, smells marvelous. One of my better selling soaps.


----------



## Guest

Using WSP's Vicki, and I only use .5 per lb, its very strong and lasts forever in soap... does discolor a little to a dark tan, but you can get a very nice blackberry color in it...with a reverse swirl.. I don't use it often, its one of those fragrances that gives me a terrible headache...


----------



## Faye Farms

I was going to start this thread. I REALLY need some BRV! I used up the last bit I had from Lillian. Has anyone used hers and has found something similar? Or really, does it just not matter, it's a popular enough scent that anything close will do.


----------



## carlidoe

I use WSP's BRV at .5 ppo as well. I like that one, but WSP's Berry Vanilla is to die for!


----------



## LynninTX

I'm using CS and it really discolors for me... a friend told me Natures Garden does not. 

It is flying off my shelves. 

I'm using 1oz ppo but I tend to go heavy... *I* like to really smell the soaps and so far my customers are the same. 

I want to try NG, but have not ordered from them yet...


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

I use BRV from Nature's Garden. Prices have gone up a bit there, but still in my ballpark.
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/item/df-44001/-Black-Raspberry-&-Vanilla-Fragrance-Oil.html
I use 8 ounces of FO for a 10 pound batch of soap (includes everything, lye, milk, oils, etc)...I don't know how to figure PPO, sorry. I also tend to go heavy on FO. No complaints for the most part.
It can speed up a little depending on conditions, but I don't believe it discolors. I've always dyed it. 








Looks like I did a special order recently with a pink swirl and the undyed portion stayed a nice whitish color. Far right in below picture;









If you would like a bar, I can send you one, Vicki.


----------



## tlcnubians

I've used BRV from several suppliers, all soap white and the scent sticks like crazy. I use it at .7 oz per pound. My least expensive purchase was from Oregon Trails - $26.95/lb; others were Scent Works - $35.00/lb; and Wholesale Supplies Plus - $36.65/lb. Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Roseanna, pretty soap! I would love to smell a bar, you don't have to send a whole one, just sqish a sliver in a baggy into an envelope so you don't have to pay shipping. Thanks!

I do use WSP for lotion and body butter, but no way can I absorb that cost in soap. Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Thanks! My BRV is one of my favorite colored and smelling bars. It is also my second best seller (the first being the Oatmeal, Milk & Honey).
I'll stick that in the mail tomorrow if I can get around to it in time.


----------



## jdranch

tlcnubians said:


> I've used BRV from several suppliers, all soap white and the scent sticks like crazy. I use it at .7 oz per pound. My least expensive purchase was from Oregon Trails - $26.95/lb; others were Scent Works - $35.00/lb; and Wholesale Supplies Plus - $36.65/lb. Caroline


 Scents Works here


----------



## LynninTX

CS

16 oz. - $17.99
5 lb. - $79.99

Smells fabulous
does not accelerate
DOES discolor


----------



## hsmomof4

Vicki,
you want a sliver of my BRV, too??


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Sure Stacey, I really don't know why I have never tried theirs. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

Ok, just so you know, I am putting it into a padded envelope that had a different soap in it for a bit, so make sure you go by how it smells after you've used it the first time, in case it picks up a little bit of the other scent in the envelope.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Here is my BRV- it's from candle science. I use it at 1oz per 2lbs- It's pretty strong and I am an in the middle type, so this works, but I had bought this during one of their 99 cents sales and am in love with it. I swirled it with rose clay and left the "natural yellow" which i think is nice anyway 

Lynn


----------



## 2Sticks

Really pretty Lynn!


----------



## tlcnubians

Looks great Lynn!


----------



## prairie nights

Aromahaven here, is has a very high end perfumy smell to it, soaps well with no issues, no discoloration, no acceleration and holds well over time. Best seller for us.


----------



## hsmomof4

Here's what my BRV looks like (AHRE). I do a pink, white, purple, and black ITP swirl. You can see the background color...that's the normal color for this recipe. Agree with Jana's review above. And the soap is in the mail, Vicki. (Sorry they're kinda small. I had resized them for my shopping cart. You can find larger pics if you go to my farm's FB page.)


----------



## LynninTX

PRETTY Stacey!


----------



## hsmomof4

Thanks!


----------



## Faye Farms

According to Lillian she is 4 lbs shy of meeting the minimum for doing a BRV buy. $17.33/lb.


----------



## carlidoe

Someone please tell me who Lillian is and where these scents are available at. I'm clueless


----------



## Faye Farms

Lillian runs EO and FO coops. She did it for a while, then quit, and now she is doing it again. You can follow what she is doing on the yahoo group soapmakingscents. She has set up a couple of websites she does her coops through too. 
http://www.soapmakingscents.com/ This one is for stuff she bought extra of and is now selling.
http://www.soapmakingscents.com/slowboat/ This one is for presells/coops.


----------



## 2Sticks

Has anyone tried the BRV from SoapSupplies.net? If you've tried it, what do you think about it? I get my Cool Citrus Basil & Pink Sugar (just discolors to tan) from them and they have $7.95 flat rate shipping. They don't have alot of fragrances but the two I get from them I'm really happy with and that flat rate shipping is a big help.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

The question is what formulation is Lillian selling this time? One time I bought and it soaped white, last time it discolored to yellow and moved fast...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Well DON'T anyone offer to test scent for her  LOL!!! It is the problem with purchases like that, to take advantage of such an excellent price you want to buy a years worth, only to find out that it is not what you thought it was.


----------



## carlidoe

Eek! That sounds awfully risky!


----------



## 2Sticks

Vicki,
Do you consider a years worth the same amount for each FO, or how do you decide how much you'll need of each one?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I HAD  been ordering like this and then my company went out of business. I am back to ordering 10 pounds on my most used scents and 5 pounds on my least used amounts. All my reciepts go to my bookkeeper and she is the one who tells me when to move something to 10 pounds because I buy it to often. I can't do anything right now....when I am done soaping for mothers day this Feb, I will be moving once again to a manufacturer like before, there will be a few I will retain there always is. It's just a tad depressing to be back at this point I am in. V


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you for the explaination, I wasn't sure exactly how you decided this. How good to have an accountant to give you the heads up! Right now, I'm buying my most used in 5lb, except one and I've already used 2lbs of it this week. I need it by the drum!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

My bookkeeper is a friend of my daughters, I give her soap. Not to downplay her importance to me though! Vicki


----------



## Dorit

Stacy, your colors are great. Where do you buy them?


----------



## hsmomof4

Those are POP micas, for the most part, since discontinued, though I have a small stash here still. I got them from TKB Trading. But they do have other micas, as does The Conservatorie, about which I have heard good things.


----------



## nappint

In the past I bought my BRV from Lillian and it was wonderful however when I bought more through Denise who took over for Lillian it was a totally different scent...even though Lillian assured everyone she had given Denise all her codes and that everything would be the exact same...but then again Lillian claimed she would never again sell FO's either which as we all see wasn't exactly the truth. 

I can tell you for sure that no one could pay ME enough money to be a part of another of Lillian's coop's. Too much drama and mistruths. There are plenty of fragrance suppliers out there with excellent product to deal with all her crap.


----------



## hsmomof4

There were a lot of scents that were like that (that changed). I asked about it and was told (by Denise) somewhat defensively that the codes were the same. And then later, oh, but that they had done some reformulations to remove phlalates, so that they could have changed somewhat, after all. 

As for selling FOs again, I don't think that she was lying about it when she said that she wouldn't. I think that's what she honestly believed at the time. Plus she had a lot of health issues. But then all the FOs got pushed to the side when Denise acquired Southern Soapers, and the circumstances changed.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

Lillian has quit several times, but when she is co-oping, she is good. The secret to dealing with the drama is to pretend it is cable television- you watch, but you aren't in the show. I have never had a problem with Lillian, but I don't get involved with the interpersonal relationships on groups/forums like that. It is business, I am professional & calm and expect the same, nothing else


----------



## Faye Farms

I agree with Stacey and Michelle. I really hate dealing with coops but I just can't afford those high end FO's on my own. Every scent that I have bought through Lillian has been a top seller for me. I also have never had any problems with any of her coops. She does a good job and is working hard for us. If drama does pop up I choose to ignore it.


----------



## adillenal

I like that she is doing a lot of EO's too. The prices are good and they are presell and even though it takes awhile to get the minimums met, I can deal with that. I just plan ahead. Denise got too expensive even with co-oping, so I had stopped buying from her. Drama doesn't bother me if I can get the product at a good price.


----------



## nappint

If people want to continue buying from Lillian more power to them but I have good reason to feel the way I do about her.

I (and my customers) unknowingly got caught up in one of her drama fests. She sold a product through her coop. She then claimed the product was tainted with bacteria BUT she never contacted the people who she sold it to. She didn't even post the information on the coop group she sold it through! She posted it on another group as a bunch of drama and gossip and the only way I knew about it was through the grapevine. I had to go track down the info. I never received any contact from her in regards to the problem and all the while I'm happily soaping with the product and SELLING THE SOAP! She knew how to contact me because I had communicated with her in depth in regards to this product and it's certification. When I contacted the vendor of the product they claimed she was slandering them because of a craft fair dispute! NONE of this I asked for or knowingly involved myself in and I was left holding an expensive bag of bacteria laden crap! :mad

Sorry, but I cannot trust a person with such a lack of integrity, professionalism and care.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

And like Judy, I didn't ask for the drama that came my way either. I gave her honest critiques of the scent she was selling, she then took offense as if I was slandering her business on this forum. Fool me once................V


----------



## Jenny M

I'll keep buying from her despite the drama. Everything I've ever bought from her was great quality. Once UPS damaged one of her shipments to me & they refused to deliver it. Imagine a open bottle of Honey FO leaking out of a box sitting in 100 degree heat on a loading dock. The UPS guys were freaked. Lil was a bull dog & stayed on the phone with them till she got them to make a special trip out to my house to deliver it. Only the one bottle had leaked & everything else was perfect but UPS was going to toss the whole box. 

I don't have time for the drama & just keep everything business like but cordial.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

> I gave her honest critiques of the scent she was selling


Well, I am not going to test fragrance for her- I learned from your experience, Vicki!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Oh wow Stacey.....thank you so much for sending that, it is nice! And your soap is beautiful! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

Thanks so much! That means a lot coming from you!! :biggrin As for the fragrance, I detect a sort of green note to it, it's not as sticky sweet as some that I've smelled and I like that about it.


----------



## Dorit

Some of her prices are so reasonable, but if you are supposed to use half as much as FOs and most FO are half the price, her prices are not such a bargain. But then again if you like to blend your own that's a different story. I have little experience with integrity and such but I found that a lot of these companies are small, which I like, but they lack in business acumen.


----------

